# My DIY Irrigation Plan



## kzrcode (Aug 9, 2019)

Hello TLF fam! I would appreciate any insights, concerns, questions, or [email protected] remarks in regard to the below. 

* we are using well water.
* 1" mainline static pressure at the well is about 48psi with 35-40GPM available.
* well has a pressure tank that currently cycles 40-60 psi (tank says 100psi, max - so we have a bit more room to go, if needed).

Install date is 2 weeks from today (August 21). I'm taking the week before/after off from work. We're renting a Bobcat MT55 with a vibratory plow and auger attachment for the install day.

Loose plan is as follows. Please ask away or share your experiences - thank you, all!

1) Hand dig sod away from all future heads/boxes.
2) Hand dig around utilities
3) Auger -
--valve boxes for main lines
--Drill all future head locations
4) Pull mainline 
-Do a dry run with v. pow to make sure roots aren't a problem
*5) Pull lateral pipes through holes (already drilled)*
6)Connect heads (blazing saddles and maybe some funny pipe)
7) Backfill holes and place sod back to its home 
8)Connect laterals to valve box/manifolds
9) Program controller
10) Have a victory drink (while watching free water feed the grass babies)

Shoutout to the following members (I'm sure I'm forgetting a few) for postings/topics that helped me get this far: @g-man @TSGarp007 @learningeveryday @hsvtoolfool @Chungus


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Good luck!


----------



## kzrcode (Aug 9, 2019)

Pulled all laterals and in-ground mainlines today. Maximized the rental equipment. Thus, revised plan was bobcat bobcat bobcat. Lol
My buddy drove the bobcat like a pro - couldn't have done it without him. Was a fun day. Admittedly am walking the runs/lawn at 130am bc it feels right.

Tomorrow: drop off rental equipment, replace sod asap, fittings, and if time allows some funny pipe/heads. Time will tell (*nervous laughter)...


----------



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

Looks good, but I would have followed this suggestion from the hunter design guide:



If the piping is oversized, you might be fine, but you have a run of 5 that I would have changed. Let us know how it goes.


----------

